# 20feb08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

this fish was laying against the bottom half of a beer bottle(flounder reef), you can see where it rolled into place before he got there. 










that's where the eclipse was about halfway through the trip. 










there's a bottom of the boat shot. 

I didn't concentrate so much on covering linear distance as I have been. This time I fished the area I was in more thoroughly. Several times, I passed a few good beds on a stretch with no flounder to be found. I just worked the area until I ran 'em down. 

I not sure of the final count.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

What a great way to enjoy the evening. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like a nice mess of fish!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

He strikes again!!!!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i love to stick a flatfish whether it be walking, in my barge, or 100 ft. deep on a rig or sunken structure. i just love it.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

way to go rob we'll be ready to stick a few in april. 

Miles

p.s. give a shout when you get a chance


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2008)

Did the Flounder ever leave the sound/bay for the winter? I'mwanting to try this flounder gigging thing tonight...


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd try to hold out for a couple nights if you can. The tide is neaping today, and I'd give it a couple days to settle out. But it will be nice and flat tonight. 

Yeah, all the nice females left out around the end of nov/ begining of dec. I'm starting to see a few back now though. 

Good luck. :toast


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

That must be one hellav flounder boat and a great set of lights!!!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, she's alright. Just don't forget your bailing cup!


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Last time I went gigging I got tired of stickin em and wanted to catch one so the next one we saw I dragged a gulp across his forehead he was a hog too its fun watching him eat my gulp


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

That thought has crossed my mind a time or two. I'd like to get some video of that.


----------

